# Your favourite violin concerto - POLL



## confuoco

*Your favourite Violin Concerto - POLL*

Poll associated with the thread "Violin Concertos - 5 favorites". Here you can choose only one. It is difficult I know. I hope it includes the most frequent choices.

If you have another favorite, please specify in post. I tried to use all of 10 possible choices.


----------



## World Violist

Bam! Sibelius is dominating!!! 3-1!


----------



## confuoco

It is also my favorite, but number of respondents is not representative yet . And it was difficult choice between him and Brahms.


----------



## Lance

I voted for Tchaikovsky!


----------



## ChamberNut

It was a very difficult decision, it could have been Brahms' or Tchaikovsky's VC, but in the end it is Beethoven's VC that still is my favorite, and has been all along.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

First of all, my compliments for the poll set-up. My top half-dozen are all there. 
It's very difficult for me to choose between Tchaikovsky and Brahms, but in the end, I have to say it's *Brahms*.

Just like Brahms himself once said something like "I'd have to be an artistic oaf to not recognize that [Wagner's] _Die Meistersinger_ is a great masterwork," _I'd_ have to be an artistic oaf to not recognize that the Brahms Concerto is a supreme violin materwork.


----------



## Badinerie

Well...since the Walton concerto isn't in there I went for the Bartok two. Its a hell of a list to pick from though!


----------



## confuoco

Only 13 voters? Come on!


----------



## marval

I voted for Brahms, it has always been a particular favourite of mine.

I never seem to get tired of it.


Margaret


----------



## oisfetz

To those already named, I can add:
Elgar!
Goldmark
Taktakishvilii first
Rakov first
Miaskovsky
Kabalevsky
Karlowicz
Joachim "hungarian"
Hubay third
Vieuxtemps all
Bruch Serenade
Gruenberg
Bliss
Lalo "russe"
Glazunov
Conus
Taneyev suite


----------



## confuoco

Yes and also Mozart No.3, Saint-Saëns No. 3, Khachaturian or Bruch's Scottish Fantasy. Unfortunately, maximum of poll options is 10. But the most of your list I don't know...


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6

Matchavariani's.


----------



## Rondo

Yes, I would rank Khachturian's violin concerto above most of those listed in the poll.


----------



## confuoco

Rondo said:


> Yes, I would rank Khachturian's violin concerto above most of those listed in the poll.


OK, I like Khachaturian concerto too, but I think the most works in the poll (if not all) are more valuable from scholar point of view.


----------



## Guarnerius

My top favourites are Tchaikovsky, Brahms, Beethoven and Bruch violin concertos.
Finally I have to make a difficult choice between them, so I take Brahms.


----------



## World Violist

confuoco said:


> It is also my favorite, but number of respondents is not representative yet . And it was difficult choice between him and Brahms.


Ach! you shouldn't have said that! Now look at how Brahms is dominating!!!

Oh well... it still isn't representative (cue surge of votes for Sibelius... please?)...

Nobody should pay any attention whatever to this post unless they've already voted, by the way.


----------



## Rondo

World Violist said:


> Ach! you shouldn't have said that! Now look at how Brahms is dominating!!!
> 
> Oh well... it still isn't representative (cue surge of votes for Sibelius... please?)...


In addition to that, cue the infamous "I drink your milkshake" quotation. 

Sorry I had to be the one to bring that up.  I also voted for the Sibelius concerto.


----------



## marie

It was very hard to pick just one. I love so many violin concertos. But I voted for Tchaikovsky as I have listened to it most often (like hundreds times or more). I like listening to it when I study. That helps me focus.


----------



## maestro267

I voted for Bruch 1, but if Elgar was on the list, I'd've gone for his.


----------



## Aramis

I can't see anything special in Beethoven's. First movement is square.


----------



## Conor71

Another vote for Sibelius .


----------



## Taneyev

Recommend try to find first v.c.by Otar Taktakishvili, a neo-romantic georgian composer almost unknown in the West. That work is one of the most beautiful I ever heard.


----------



## mueske

I would vote Barber if it was available...

But between these, I guess it would go to Tchaikovsky.


----------



## Mirror Image

This was a hard poll to vote in, but I voted for the Bruch. This is simply an outstanding work. I love every single concerto in this poll, so it was just so hard.


----------



## haydnguy

Brahms for me!


----------



## nickgray

Really hard to choose... But, if taken lightly - Mendelssohn, hands down.


----------



## Scott Good

Shostakovitch!!!!!!!


----------



## handlebar

I didn't vote as my favourite is none of those listed.

I consider Moeran's Violin concerto as my fav. The Bax VC is second.

Jim


----------



## emiellucifuge

Voted Dvorak though my real favorite is probably Lalo's Symphonie Espagnol


----------



## nuimos

hi.
There are obviously other great wonderful concertos, like Brahms' heavyweight, Mendelssohn's achievement for young virtuosos, Burch's wonderful musical textures and Sibelius' movie soundtrack sense.
I am very happy to see this forum.
Keep posting to us daily.

Thank you .

nuimos.

[Link Removed]


----------



## andruini

I voted for Brahms because it was the work that first got me really pumped about getting good on the violin, but it was close with the Sibelius too..
I also dearly love (not on the list) Khachaturian and Glass..


----------



## clavichorder

Britten violin concerto!


----------



## Ukko

Hah. I have to scan previous posts in these old threads, to make sure I don't contradict myself. Didn't post, so I can choose Beethoven's without embarrassment. I listen to it every 3`4 years, and am greatly moved every time. The Tchaikovsky causes emotional frissons, but less lasting effect. The Bartók is very pleasurable, like an [ahem] roll in the hay. Prokofiev's 1st is very much reliant on interpretation; Szigeti's reaches the stars, most of the others are Earthbound.

[I haven't heard a violin concerto that exceeds the speed of light in its time effects, but I'm still listening.]


----------



## Nix

Beethoven for me too... gorgeous, expressive, moving, and tells a story. What more could you ask for? As for as the poll goes the only ones that come close are the Bartok and Brahms. Would be a little trickier if Bach, Elgar and Barber had been thrown in the mix.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Beethoven, Schumann, or Elgar for me.


----------



## clavichorder




----------



## Llyranor

Definitely Sibelius for me.

For second place, it'd be either Brahms or Beethoven, I'm not sure.


----------



## Lukecash12

It's nice to see that a fair amount of others appreciate Tchaikovsky's violin concerto. That concerto is a world unto itself.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

confuoco said:


> Poll associated with the thread "Violin Concertos - 5 favorites". Here you can choose only one. It is difficult I know. I hope it includes the most frequent choices.
> 
> If you have another favorite, please specify in post. I tried to use all of 10 possible choices.


I think your choices make sense

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Korngold's and Max Bruch's are also beautiful...I think the violin concerto is the only Bruch piece I really love.

Bruch: 



Korngold: 




Enjoy!

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002

oisfetz said:


> To those already named, I can add:
> Elgar!
> Goldmark
> Taktakishvilii first
> Rakov first
> Miaskovsky
> Kabalevsky
> Karlowicz
> Joachim "hungarian"
> Hubay third
> Vieuxtemps all
> Bruch Serenade
> Gruenberg
> Bliss
> Lalo "russe"
> Glazunov
> Conus
> Taneyev suite


Thank you, you like my violin concerto...LOL I prefer my cello one...let's see:






Myasko (Martin)


----------



## mmsbls

I view Brahms and Tchaikovsky equally wonderful. I voted Brahms because Tchaikovsky had the lead. Mendelssohn is a step behind with Beethoven next.


----------



## Tapkaara

Sibelius! Especially his original version, which I prefer to his revised. Either way, they are both masterpieces.

And I definitely want to give a shout out to my Armenian homeboy Aram K and his concerto. Should have been included on this list, for sure.


----------



## BalloinMaschera

Pressed for a choice, I voted for the Bruch 
my second would be Sibelius

but I also have a soft-spot for the Glazunov!!


----------



## tdc

'other' for me --- > Bach's Double.


----------



## regressivetransphobe

On the list, Shostakovich's first. I don't see how anyone could hear it and call his orchestration colorless. Off the list, Saint-Saens' are very nice.


----------



## chalkpie

My vote goes to Ligeti's Violin Concerto (1992)


----------



## unpocoscherzando

I voted for the Beethoven, but I second the mention above of Bach's Double Concerto, with the _Largo_ as perhaps, for me, the most beautiful of violin concertante pieces.


----------



## Itullian

i hate you for making me vote. i picked the Mendy. embarrassed? me?
at least i'm honest, you pompous snobs, you.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Easy picking my favorite three, but tough choosing the order of finish, in part because they are so stylistically different. So, in no necessary order----Mendelssohn, Brahms, Sibelius.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Bartok 2
Beethoven
Brahms
Prokofiev 1
Schoenberg
Sibelius
Stravinsky

The violin concerto isn't among my favorite genres, so it's hard to pin down a top pick. I enjoy all of these.


----------



## Bulldog

From the list, my first pick is Shostakovich followed by Sibelius and Dvorak.


----------



## Strange Magic

Love 'em all. Can't decide. How about Proko 2, and Hovhaness 2? Might as well throw in Bruch 2.


----------



## Chronochromie

Beethoven
Schumann
Sibelius
Prokofiev No. 1
Stravinsky
Berg
Schoenberg
Bartók No. 2
Sciarrino _Allegoria della notte_
Ligeti
Gubaidulina _ In Tempus Praesens_


----------



## Pugg

Can't decide it's impossible.


----------



## KenOC

Not hard to decide at all.

1 - Beethoven
2 - Brahms
3 - Shostakovich: #1 A-minor
4 - Tchaikovsky
5 - Sibelius
6 - Prokofiev: #1 D-major
7 - Prokofiev: #2 G minor
8 - Mendelssohn
9 - Barber
10 - Szymanowski: #1


----------



## Pyotr

As of this date:

My favorite: 



 I haven't found another version that I remotely like. You can find movements two and three there if you look, but you can't buy this version anywhere.

2. Mozart's #1 (yes that's right, one)
3. Schumann
4. Bach's double
5. Brahms


----------



## JACE

Sibelius, on most days.


----------



## Olias

My favorite is Dvorak's VC although I acknowledge that the "best" VC is probably Mendelssohn or Beethoven (love them too).


----------



## drpraetorus

Bach Concerto in A minor, Concerto for Two Violins in D minor.


----------



## Animal the Drummer

The Brahms for me. I've loved that piece more, for a longer time, than any other in the entire classical repertoire.


----------



## hpowders

What happened to the Elgar Violin Concerto and the Berg Concerto? Both as fine or finer than any of those listed above.

Another favorite of mine is the Prokofiev 2.


----------



## Pugg

I voted for Bruch, pure ans simple.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Sibelius then Barber.
Beethoven's VC can be wonderful in the right hands e.g. Oistrakh.


----------



## Tristan

Tchaikovsky, Sibelius, Paganini #1

Those have been my three favorites for a while. Honorable mention to Saint-Saens #3 and Mendelssohn.


----------



## ArtMusics Dad

Pugg said:


> Can't decide it's impossible.


I know right! :lol:

...................


----------



## Mal

Nix said:


> Beethoven for me too... gorgeous, expressive, moving... What more could you ask for?


Fireworks? But, I quickly add, I agree with you, and voted for the big man. Rob Cowan calls it an 'anti-virtuoso' concerto and points out the first audience didn't get it, and Franz Clement put in some acrobatic solos between the movements! I got it eventually, but I still don't get some of the sonatas and string quartets... I guess you just have to keep on listening...


----------



## Mal

hpowders said:


> What happened to the Elgar Violin Concerto...


I'm British and I didn't vote for it  It's good, but look at the competition! He might win the cello concerto poll...


----------



## LOLWUT

I vote for SIBELIUS.


----------



## QuietGuy

I prefer Barber's Violin Concerto to any of those listed.


----------



## FDR

I enjoy plenty of these works but I had to go with Mendelssohn's as my favorite.


----------



## Animal the Drummer

Mal said:


> I'm British and I didn't vote for it  It's good, but look at the competition! He might win the cello concerto poll...


Well, I'm British and I'd have voted for it if we'd had two votes. Dvorák would get my cello vote though.


----------



## Tchaikov6

QuietGuy said:


> I prefer Barber's Violin Concerto to any of those listed.


Yes the Barber is lovely. I also really like the Stravinsky, which is gaining popularity. Of those I voted for the Sibelius, but I was close to doing the Tchaikovsky. They're both amazing concertos. The Bruch 1 I've never been a fan of though, and have never understood it's popularity.


----------

